# stingrays



## kbgamecock (Oct 28, 2009)

I was talking to a friend of mine yesterday and he fishes for sharks out of Beaufort area and he was telling me that he uses cut up stingray when he can find it. I told him that I have caught some off the surf when Im down at Lakewood and he said that is the best bait to catch sharks on but I have never used it. Just wondering if anyone else has ever used it as bait and if they have had any luck with them because if I catch one when Im down there for Memorial Day week Im going to try and fish with it at night when there isnt too many people around. Im sure if you fished with them during the day and people started asking what you were fishing for they probally wouldnt be too happy so I figured nighttime would be better. Any tips or if anyone know basically what size of cut bait to use would be helpful


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

ok, ill be the first one to say it....

if you are going to fish for sharks, make sure you are not in horry county, as targeting sharks is illegal in horry county. you will need to head south a little and fish in georgetown county if you are going to target sharks.

that being said, never used stingray for sharks (dont usually target sharks), but i hear that its one of their favorite foods.


----------



## bottomfeeder (Jan 31, 2006)

Stingray is great shark bait.Cut it up in chunks for casting,or rig it whole if you have a yak,or use a bigger piece.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I use skates for shark bait. Cut off the tail and both wings. The wings can be chunked for castable bait. I use the whole body for the big rig.

Horry County will not allow you to fish sharks inside the 3-mile limit between March 1st and November 30th.

Evan


----------



## bottomfeeder (Jan 31, 2006)

Isnt it just south of the Garden City pier where the county line is?If so,thats not far for anyone to go to get into some sharks.


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

bottomfeeder said:


> Isnt it just south of the Garden City pier where the county line is?If so,thats not far for anyone to go to get into some sharks.


yes, less than a mile south of GC pier.


----------



## tabblet (Jan 2, 2008)

Rays are awesome shark bait. I do exactly what kingfisherman23 does...cut the wings and send em out on my casting rigs and send the body out on a big rig with the yak.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

stingray wings are good to eat...why waste em.


----------



## bottomfeeder (Jan 31, 2006)

You can ring out a bunch of fake scallops and still use em for bait.We do.


----------



## kbgamecock (Oct 28, 2009)

As far as eating them I guess you cut them out with a cookie cutter or something like that. I would assume that you would filet them out before making fake scallops. Im sure they would taste great as well. I might have to try that out also if I catch some


----------



## bottomfeeder (Jan 31, 2006)

Exactly,a cookie cutter.But if Im at the beach I just hack off a good sized area and bag it in the ice and use the rest for bait.Cut it up when I get home.Goes good along with the fish catch of the day and some hush puppies.


----------



## captmark (Oct 10, 2008)

Rays, Rock for shark bait !!!
Do what they all said.........

c0ch3s3, warming up get ready....
Skink, what up bro? you back at work?


----------



## kbgamecock (Oct 28, 2009)

captmark said:


> Rays, Rock for shark bait !!!
> Do what they all said.........
> 
> c0ch3s3, warming up get ready....
> Skink, what up bro? you back at work?


That is a nice one there. Was this caught in Myrtle Beach or near there. I would love to land one that size. My PENN 5500 would have a work out landing it but it would be fun trying


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I've tried the cookie-cutter skate wings before. They never really appealed to my tastes. They make a dang good bluefish strip bait though...

Evan


----------



## captmark (Oct 10, 2008)

Yes near myrtle, Penn 6/0.
They sure are fun. bait was yaked out.


----------



## captmark (Oct 10, 2008)

Here is all you need to know.
Read the handbook......

http://www.tx-sharkfishing.com/


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

What everyone else said.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

captmark said:


> http://www.tx-sharkfishing.com/


Looked like a great site but all the interal links are dead


----------



## CarolinaNemo (Dec 11, 2008)

spydermn said:


> Looked like a great site but all the interal links are dead


I think the material in a lot of the links is being worked on. I just have the board bookmarked, so I'm not sure if the link from the homepage works or not right now.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

The links are working for me. IMHO, the best part of the TX Shark Fishing site is the Handbook. That is the single most informative document on shark fishing tackle and techniques I've ever seen.

Evan


----------



## Power Fisherman (Jun 4, 2007)

Guys,

Glad you like the handbook. We need to get it reformatted, but we wanted to put up something that really helps people be successful and catch sharks quickly.

I will be on the Discovery Channel again this April on the Show Man Versus Fish. They will be rerunning the 12 foot tiger catch and release the aired on my birthday this last August 6th.

Hope you all have a great season and catch the sharks of your dreams. Be safe, be good, and be kind.

Deaver 

12 FOOT TIGER SHARK CLIP


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

> Error 404 - Not Found


every page...


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

The Shark handbook works fine, it's the Surf handbook that's down...I've seen people say something on their site but no official response from whoever's in charge of it...I'd love to read it.


----------



## captmark (Oct 10, 2008)

SmoothLures said:


> The Shark handbook works fine, it's the Surf handbook that's down...I've seen people say something on their site but no official response from whoever's in charge of it...I'd love to read it.


The links are working for me...
Who's in charge? is Power Fisherman,
a few posts up. send him p.m. our better yet
join his site!!!!


----------



## bottomfeeder (Jan 31, 2006)

Thats a good idea Mark.Why dont you come on over?


----------



## captmark (Oct 10, 2008)

p.m. sent to power fisherman


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Stingray Wings*

To make stingray wings into an even shark bait, leave them out in the hot sun to 'ripen' C2


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm still getting Error 404 - Not Found on the surf fishing handbook...the opening page and the first chapter equipment load fine. The rest are 404'd.


----------



## captmark (Oct 10, 2008)

smooth,
Did you try links on right side of homepage?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

captmark said:


> smooth,
> Did you try links on right side of homepage?


There aren't any under Surf Handbook, just under Shark Fishing, which work fine.

Ah well, I'll just go fishing and learn it the old fashioned way.


----------



## captmark (Oct 10, 2008)

Once the season starts I'll be out,
Lets hookup? Always looking for help to carry gear


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

For sure. I'll be down early April fishing for a day or two...more if the water temp and weather looks good. If not then late April early May for 3-5 days. I'll drop ya a line when I come down.


----------



## captmark (Oct 10, 2008)

10-4 that will work Smooth.
Thanks


----------

